# Dwarf water lettuce vs. frogbit



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

So I got some pretty floating plants today. A little bit of duckweed and either dwarf water lettuce or frogbit. I am having a lot of trouble figuring the difference of the two. I have seen some pictures of the dwarf water lettuce and they are not not consistent. Are these two different names of the same plant? Or does the dwarf water lettuce resemble frogbit when it's small? I'm pretty confused. Can anyone help me out? Thanks!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The leaves of the dwarf water lettuce might be closer though.


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

So the frogbit is a bit darker and looks waxy. The lady I bought it from was a little confusing. Thank you!


----------

